# calcium



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Besides grit does anyone have any clever ways to give calcium to their breeders?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

A good grit should have more than just calcium. It should have all the trace minerals as well, if you feed a good brand of grit, you should not need more calcium. But i am sure someone has some ideas. Dave


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Calcium glucanate 23% solution available at your local farm store. I give 1/4 tsp to a gallon 2 days a week while the birds are driving to the nest
Tom


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*two types*

Well there are two types of grit shell and granite the shell type is quickly dissolved and the calcuim absorbed and assimilated into the birds metabolism. The second type granite chips act as teeth and grind the grain to a pulp so that the food can be digested more easily by the relatively short intestine of the pigeon. There for you need to use shell grit and strait oyster shell. Many of the grits that are sold contain a lot of grante (weight) and not enough shell so it is best that one use straight oyster shell along with the granite grit. .GEORGE


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

you could also grind up some cuttle bone into your grit as well


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lakota, great point, there was a time i would take Avairy blocks, for cage birds, and grind them up. There used to be an 8 in 1 mineral product, that was great, ( a powder) Wish i could find it now, IT was the best addition to a good grit i have ever seen. Dave


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Just want to add something to read and something I give to my birds as supplements for calcium...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eggshell​


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, i tell you, the only time i worry about calcium, is when i am having a problem, NONE for years. To much of ANY supplement is BAD. Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have never given my birds anything but the red pigeon grit and these pik pots from Seigels:
_Natural Pik Pot – Picking stone in a pot. Natural picking stones are an inexpensive way to treat your pigeons to something they both need and love. Contains vitamins, minerals and trace elements essential to top condition. (Natural – Belgium)_ 
I've never had an egg bound hen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> I have never given my birds anything but the red pigeon grit and these pik pots from Seigels:
> _Natural Pik Pot – Picking stone in a pot. Natural picking stones are an inexpensive way to treat your pigeons to something they both need and love. Contains vitamins, minerals and trace elements essential to top condition. (Natural – Belgium)_
> I've never had an egg bound hen.


same here , I dont add anything to my grit either and never had a calcium problem , just give the grit and feed .
p.s. just wanted to add that I feed layer pellets and theres calcium in them too since its " LAYER " pellets lol


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree lovebirds, i have never used those but heard they are great.
I use the RED grit, and if i think of it ,will know and then grind up an avairy block, (old habit i guess) Dave


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

My birds get red grit, white grit and ground oyster shell. They are all given in seperate containers. I would also like to add that the oyster shell is only given from november through the end of the breeding season.

Ace


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Renee, I use the pick pots as well and have had no problems. Birds love it too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

after all that ,if you think you need something extra, there is calcium syrup, it is liquid calcium and vitamin D3 from the australian pigeon company, it helps with pigeons that for what ever reason don't eat enough of the calcium that is offerd to them in form of grit/minerals/oytershell. it is used in the drinking water.....oh yea, my pigeon can't seem to get enough of that pick pot stuff, they just love it.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I dont know. My birds have red grit and the pik-pots as well. Ive had some fertile eggs die on me. One of the good ol' boys from the club took alook at my birds/loft and said they look great. He is the one that said it might me lack of calcium. (thin eggshells)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maykuhn loft said:


> I dont know. My birds have red grit and the pik-pots as well. Ive had some fertile eggs die on me. One of the good ol' boys from the club took alook at my birds/loft and said they look great. He is the one that said it might me lack of calcium. (thin eggshells)


are you saying you have thin egg shells? if so add calcium some way or another...oysershell or suppliment in the water.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I just use combo grit. It has grit(rocks) and oyster shells on it. Sometimes I crumble chicken egg shells and give it to them. Obviously I boil those chicken egg shells first for safety.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Sometimes I feel like I have nothing but problems. Part of the learning I guess. I tell you though, when I saw my first round jet through the sky for the first time today, makes me proud of what ive accomplished.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow you got them flying already! Did you mate up in november?.
I started in november last year and followed the Alex Bieche system with the first two rounds then darkened the third round and auction race birds.
Tom


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

windyflat said:


> Wow you got them flying already! Did you mate up in november?.
> I started in november last year and followed the Alex Bieche system with the first two rounds then darkened the third round and auction race birds.
> Tom


My 1st round hatched the 10-12 of Jan.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

maykuhn do you ever add layer pellets to your breeders feed , I really think that would help with your calcium problems during breeding, that plus oyster shells would prolly get you the calcium you need for your birds


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

If the dropping sample came back with nothing wrong. Does anyone see a reason for dead (fertile) eggs? This is why I suspect thin eggs in cold weather.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> maykuhn do you ever add layer pellets to your breeders feed , I really think that would help with your calcium problems during breeding, that plus oyster shells would prolly get you the calcium you need for your birds


I have not. Ive been told to do this by alot of people. What ratio do you use? Thanks


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

After you get them flying well around the loft don't be afraid to take those early YB's on a few (2-3) short 5 or 10 mile tosses in april ...early education will pay off later in the year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

maykuhn loft said:


> I have not. Ive been told to do this by alot of people. What ratio do you use? Thanks


to be honest with my breeders I use a half pellet/ half grain mix but you need to start them out with less first an add more little by little as they dont take to eating pellets right off .. it does help the babys grow up pretty healthy an fat as all their needs are in the pellet as well ..so I would say start them on 1/4 pellet for the first week and then the add on til you have a half an half mix.. the good thing is layer pellets are alot cheaper for a 50lbs bag then pigeon food too


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

All my birds are from PRO-PIGEON LOFT http://www.propigeonloft.com/ and my foster eggs from his best are hatching right now! At least I have some eggs hatching!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you have a great start there then , as long as they are hatching out getting them from the nest to the air is all in what you are feeding them  acv in the water is also great like twice a week but I would still add the layer pellet to you breeders to get those babys nice an fat before they hit the youngbird loft ,but thats just the way I do it here an yet to have a problem with my birds so far


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

As far as my young birds, Im worried they might be a little thin. Is this from lack of muscle? What do you recomend as far as a feeding schedule?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

are they eating well ? and how many times a day are you feeding them ?


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> are they eating well ? and how many times a day are you feeding them ?


I feed them about 5am and just let them eat. I feed again at 3-5 pm and make them come through the trap. In the afternoon, corn is all that is left from the morning feeding. I always remove all food after they are done in the evening.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

hmmm thin birds is always a problem with young that are seperated from their parents but they do thin out once on their own after they have been weaned , if the poops look good I wouldnt worry to much but if they are watery or light green thats a sign they might not be eating enuf


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

just a couple links and articales to read up on for awareness ,not saying you have these problem but its always nice to be aware its out there  first link has some good articles in it 
http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetusa/drdavidmarx/ecoli.cfm

these are for youngbird sickness 
http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articles/Young_Bird_Disease.html
http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/specificinfections-ybs.php
http://www.albertaclassic.net/E.coli/sickness.php
http://www.albertaclassic.net/E.coli/sickness.php


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Infertile eggs and calcium, Have very little in common, in my opinion. Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Breeder pellets, are BEST fed In a hopper, available ALL the time with hand feeding other grains, twice a day. JMHO, Dave,


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Breeder pellets, are BEST fed In a hopper, available ALL the time with hand feeding other grains, twice a day. JMHO, Dave,


What are breeder pellets? I couldnt find pigeon mix around here for a long time. Matt


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Pigeon breeder pellets, look like rabbit pellets but for pigeons. IF you do not know how to feed your breeders, and even if you do, they are the best tool out there NO guessing, balanced diet, each bite. Dave


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Pigeon breeder pellets, look like rabbit pellets but for pigeons. IF you do not know how to feed your breeders, and even if you do, they are the best tool out there NO guessing, balanced diet, each bite. Dave


Thanks Dave and lakota, Im going to get some in the morn. I gave each of my hens a 350mg. calcium with vit D pill each


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Also, if you feed pellets ,red grit, and good feed, you will NEVER have calcium problems. (in breeders) I have never worried about calcium, with feeding this way. and i am wondering why. so many people are worried about it. Dave


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Not to get back to that thread, but I have my first single egg nest. Im convinced it has to do with calcium.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Maykuhn, DO NOT DO IT. All minerals, must be stored in the birds body, before it can be used properly. Big doses, do nothing but mess up the birds stomach. When it comes to nutrition, there are NO quick fixes.
Look at your feeding, TRY no quick fixes, and adjust to get them right.
Except in the most extreme, cases it is useless to "up" a nutrient to achieve results. Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

NOPE! you would get "rubber" eggs first, or thin shells. Dave


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> NOPE! you would get "rubber" eggs first, or thin shells. Dave


 Why in the world do I get dead eggs? Candle them at first, and a few days later the blood veins seperated and made a ring around the yolk?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> NOPE! you would get "rubber" eggs first, or thin shells. Dave


 exactly..without calcium they would still produce eggs but without the shell ,so a membraned egg would come out ,but the shelless eggs are also what causes them to be eggbound alot as they are hard to pass for a bird


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Keep in mind, my dropping sample came back clean. No outside influences.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

maykuhn loft said:


> Why in the world do I get dead eggs? Candle them at first, and a few days later the blood veins seperated and made a ring around the yolk?



paratyphoid is one of the reasons to get dead in shell embryos but it also could be birds arent sittin as tight as they should in the cold umm ok here read this article it might help ... http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articles/Dead_in_shell_Pigeon.html


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe, you are messing with the eggs to much. Start a feed program, ignore all other peoples ideas, and "quick" fixes, and BE patient. THE LAST WORD IS THE MOST IMPORTANT! Dave


----------

